# DIY lighted nocks



## NCstick (Aug 14, 2011)

Who all does these and what success have you had? 

What are things to look out for while building them? 

I'm planning to do the Thill bobber lighted nocks. I wan to do my smoke nocks with the yellow lights. Probably won't be super bright but, bright enough to see in the woods.


----------



## jcautrey (Apr 16, 2010)

I made one. I used a red thill bobbed light and clear red nock. I also use fobs so I could not glue the nock to the light. The only problem is that when I shot the arrow the light buried its self in the arrow which I cannot get out. Someone on here said to glue a dowel rod inside below the nock. I plan on gluing a piece of a bottom part of a nock inside the arrow to stop that from happening again. But it will have to wait till I can buy more lights.


----------



## mhill (Jul 11, 2011)

I have built 5 so far. they are a little fragile when pulling it on and off if you twist it at all you will break the connector in the light and will have a hard time staying on it will be like having a short in it it will flicker and stuff. I am not practicing with mine a hole lot i am going to use them for just hunting. 

Tips: drill a small hole through the center of the nock to allow more light to pass through the nock. make sure to install the nock the way you want to nock your arrow beacuse once it its in you cannot spin the nock into place.


----------



## Accunock (May 15, 2012)

Best arrow nock in the world,
www.accunock.com

Be sure to visit our FB page and read some "REAL"! feedback

http://www.facebook.com/Accunock

And our eBay Rating (over 1,470 5 Star reviews with 1 Neg reveiw.)

http://feedback.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewFeedback2&userid=accunocks&ftab=AllFeedback[/QUOTE]


----------



## Henge (Sep 8, 2010)

I think it is not going to be cost effective until you figure out how to make them properly, trial/error. Like MHill said, they are fragile but I think after you make a lot, you can learn how to make them more durable. I spent about $20 and made 7. Three of the 7 work good. 4 don't work anymore becuase they either borke on impact or broke when I pulled them back to turn off or I didn't put enought glue on or i put to much glue on.

So for me, I spent $20 and got three good ones. I am probably not going to make anymore, just buy them and know they will work.


----------



## dw'struth (Mar 14, 2008)

Accunock said:


> Best arrow nock in the world,
> www.accunock.com
> 
> Be sure to visit our FB page and read some "REAL"! feedback
> ...


[/QUOTE]

LOL.....didn't know you made lighted nocks. The Thill yellow, combined with a smoke nock, will be very, very dull.


----------



## Accunock (May 15, 2012)

Our lights are supplied by Dorge with Firenock, Ever heard of him?
funny though, good one.


----------



## tankdogg60 (Aug 1, 2005)

I built them forever and there are several ways of doing it. But they can be very delicate if not done correctly. I've shot just about every lighted nock they make and honestly the best ones I've found are the Nockturnal. The simplest nock and they seem to hold up very well. No magnets or wires, just a simple button inside the nock.


----------



## tankdogg60 (Aug 1, 2005)

I meant to add, that you're about better off just buying nocks instead of dealing with the aggravation of building them.


----------



## deerstuffer (Oct 28, 2008)

Just by Nocturnals and forget it. my 2cents


----------



## LowTrunkOzz (Apr 5, 2008)

I build my own with the Thill bobber lights and have never had a problem with durability. Take an old nock and hack saw the bottom part off. I usually then saw that part in half to save on weight since it's at the back end where I don't really want to add weight. I then Gorilla Glue the bobber light into that piece. I'm using the red lights and red nocks. Take the nock you're actually going to use and sand the portion that goes into the arrow down until it slides fairly easily into your arrow. I don't glue the light into nock that will be against the arrow as I use FOBs. As long as the nock that's glued to the light is pretty tight they won't slide down inside the arrow. Shoot me a PM with your number and I'll text ya a few pics. Or wait til I get a new router so I can actually be on the computer and post pics!

I don't have anything against the companies producing lighted nocks, I just like doin everything I can myself. It gives me a little more of a sense of accomplishment!

nate


----------



## Firenock (Nov 5, 2006)

mhill said:


> I have built 5 so far. they are a little fragile when pulling it on and off if you twist it at all you will break the connector in the light and will have a hard time staying on it will be like having a short in it it will flicker and stuff. I am not practicing with mine a hole lot i am going to use them for just hunting.
> 
> Tips: drill a small hole through the center of the nock to allow more light to pass through the nock. make sure to install the nock the way you want to nock your arrow beacuse once it its in you cannot spin the nock into place.


2 TIPs,

Do not drill or sand a nock. Nocks are usually made of Polycarbonate. If you drill it, the drill mark that left behind will cause fracture crack on it. Use needle or nail over flame and melt away the plastic to form the hole so fracture crack cannot be induce to the nock. Especially at the nock throat where the most amount of force is applied. This may not be a big deal in room temperature, but as temperature drop, polycarbonate will get brittle and nock failure is bound to happen if there are any fracture mark.

No matter what brand of nocks you use to make lighted nock, if you do not use them, store them in dark places. Transparent polycarbonate can be made brittle when exposed to UV. Now you know why most non lighted nocks are solid color, with black and white is dominant colors as they are more resistant to UV. So when you use your nock in open, if it is exposed to sun light often, change it every 2 year regardless. You do not want to find out the hard way that the nock material can be easily cracked as they have been tempered via UV.


----------



## dw'struth (Mar 14, 2008)

Accunock said:


> Our lights are supplied by Dorge with Firenock, Ever heard of him?
> funny though, good one.


Have I heard of Dorge......yep. Did I know you made LIGHTED nocks.....nope.


----------



## Early Ice (Mar 18, 2008)

deerstuffer said:


> Just by Nocturnals and forget it. my 2cents


Nail on the head


----------



## Early Ice (Mar 18, 2008)

Although I'm interested in how the accunock works. I seen the video and I get that, however 2 questions...how much do they weigh with a battery to make it a lighted nock? Does that 14.95 for a dozen nocks include a battery or how does that work? The thing about a nocturnal is they are light and they work. I did have a couple break on the shot....which is scary AND I'd be pissed if it happened in the woods. Those nocks did get shot a handful of times though. NOcturnals will be on my arrows this fall unless i find something better. G5 nocks are TOO heavy, tried em. Others are just too expensive IMO


----------



## tankdogg60 (Aug 1, 2005)

Nockturnals work great and are super light. Some of these nocks weigh 3 times what nocktunals weigh


----------



## dw'struth (Mar 14, 2008)

To be totally honest, I am totally satisfied with my DIY nocks. I have killed 2 deer using them, and I have never had one break. They also just as bright as any I have seen, or brighter, but I do not use the Thill lights. I enjoy making them, and I can make them at a fraction of retail cost. I like making them so much that I have more than I will ever use. Lol


----------



## Early Ice (Mar 18, 2008)

tankdogg60 said:


> Nockturnals work great and are super light. Some of these nocks weigh 3 times what nocktunals weigh


I agree and easy to use. Bad thing is this time of year a lot are left over from last year. I got screwed that way as I bought some "last years" stock and the batteries were bunk. Looks like I'm buying the clear this year to make sure I have new stock. Only color I don't like is the green, they are hard to see unless it's close to closing time.


----------



## LowTrunkOzz (Apr 5, 2008)

dw'struth said:


> To be totally honest, I am totally satisfied with my DIY nocks. I have killed 2 deer using them, and I have never had one break. They also just as bright as any I have seen, or brighter, but I do not use the Thill lights. I enjoy making them, and I can make them at a fraction of retail cost. I like making them so much that I have more than I will ever use. Lol


If you're not using the Thill, what light are you using?

nate


----------



## EBinCA (May 9, 2012)

I made two yesterday and I must have messed up the glue into the nock part. Both are a fail.

I had some of these laying around (see link) and wondered how they'd work. So I 'activated' one and slipped it in a nock and it worked great. It fits in the nock with a simple twist and didn't fall out after I took several shots. I am going to order some clear nocks and get some light sticks more in a few different colors to see what "glows" the best. 

I know you can't turn them on and off but for less then .10 each who cares (amazon has 50 for $5) For me the on/off seems to be the failure point on the DIY ones (at least for me)

http://origin.kaboodle.com/hi/img/c/0/0/1ad/d/AAAADLOcrtEAAAAAAa3T2A.jpg?v=1322268005000


----------



## dw'struth (Mar 14, 2008)

LowTrunkOzz said:


> If you're not using the Thill, what light are you using?
> 
> nate


Pin batteries and 3mm LED lights.........


----------



## LowTrunkOzz (Apr 5, 2008)

dw'struth said:


> Pin batteries and 3mm LED lights.........


Ah, copy. Thanks.

nate


----------



## Maxtor (Jan 7, 2007)

I make them all the time and it's all my wife and I use and we both love them. Never had any issues with any of them and way cheaper then buying some


----------



## sixfootunder (Aug 26, 2005)

Are these the same as the Thill lights?







I have just done three lighted nocks this weekend with Thill batteries, Love them, every easy to make. 
But I seen these for 10.00 for the pack, much cheaper, but not sure if they are the same. They sure look it!


----------



## biggameslayer (Jun 17, 2008)

/\ those work great i had some cheap nocks from walmart that was a clear green they fit perfect in there im trying to make them when i shoot they light up.


----------

